# Deso/Gray early July, bugs forecast or report



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey Y'all. Got a put-in July 7 for Deso/Gray. Been watching some flow data, seems to have peaked!? Regardless, if anyone runs Deso/Gray 'tween now and early July, please comment on how buggy it is. Alternatively, since I've never run Deso/Gray, would be interested in opination as to bug/skeeter expectations this year.


----------



## Litig8r (Mar 23, 2011)

*better safe than sorry*

Flaming Gorge is releasing extra water right now as part of their invasive species experiment. My understanding is that will go on for two weeks and started May 22. After that, they are likely to go back to minimum output and by July 7 the Green won't be getting much from the White, so you can expect low and slow water. That may be good news for the bugs, especially if we have really warm weather between now and when you get out there. 

Regardless, I would call and get a cabin at Sand Wash if you're staying the night there. $20 is cheap for the peace of mind. I wouldn't go to Deso without bug protection. A head net, long sleeve, pants, deet, and our group swears by thermacells. If they aren't bad, then you have a pound of additional gear that will be ready for the next trip. 

Last year we had more trouble with biting flies and yellow jackets. The yellow jackets didn't bite or sting, they just ate meat. They would land, cut off a piece of bacon or steak and fly off. Eventually we just let them. Never had a problem with them before, so I'm hoping that was a fluke. 

Also had a large black bear walk right into our camp last year, so bear spray isn't a bad idea. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

Will do, Rowingo. We launch June 22 and take out June 28.


We are moving to Los Alamos this weekend after living 15 years in Santa Fe. Perhaps we can get in touch for some local (or non-local) boating.


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

Litig8r... many thanks for response. Didn't know 'bout Flaming Gorge release and invasive species experiment. Read a few thing's 'bout bears on that float over the years, I know that locally we've always challenges with bears. Not sure if the assorted collective group will arrive in time to utilize screened shelter, as we may be arriving/rigging mid-day, and simply try to make a few miles b4 first night. I'm just hoping I don't have to bath in DEET. Due to time contstraints, this is limited to 5 nights. In your experience...assuming only a 1/2 day first day, what's most ideal camp site for 21+ people?


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

dsafarik...thanks for responding, and I'm *very much* looking forward to hearing 'bout conditions in late June, as that's proximate to July 7. Welcome to LA! Good, quiet, quirky, clean, safe, etc... Albeit, a bit of a bubble here. I'm working at expanding contacts in boating community here, there are a surprising # of folks here who are river rats. Seems like you're also doing a 5 nighter, I'd be interested in mileage versus layover at the flows you have. I'd MUCH prefer a 6 night, so as to have a layover day and play horseshoes, hike...etc.. reach out!... [email protected]


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Hope you have a great trip Doug.


The skeeters have just begun showing up in low numbers. I'm hoping for a mild year, but as a rule, you should always be prepared for the worst mosquitoes of your life when heading to Sand Wash during the descending limb of the hydrograph. Head nets, DEET, and a nylon shirt are all requirements that don't take up a lot of room in your day bag.


Also just to clear up a bit of info on the spike flow. The small spike in flows that we saw a few days ago was a part of the larval trigger study plan. Although overall ecosystem health is a benefit of spring releases, they are not specifically aimed at invasive species control. When larval razorback suckers are detected in the Green River, an increase in flow is triggered to help entrain the larval fish into floodplain wetlands where they may have a chance to grow and complete their life cycle. There is talk of a later bump in flows to disrupt smallmouth bass spawning, but it is still being discussed.


----------



## Litig8r (Mar 23, 2011)

rowingo said:


> Litig8r... many thanks for response. Didn't know 'bout Flaming Gorge release and invasive species experiment. Read a few thing's 'bout bears on that float over the years, I know that locally we've always challenges with bears. Not sure if the assorted collective group will arrive in time to utilize screened shelter, as we may be arriving/rigging mid-day, and simply try to make a few miles b4 first night. I'm just hoping I don't have to bath in DEET. Due to time contstraints, this is limited to 5 nights. In your experience...assuming only a 1/2 day first day, what's most ideal camp site for 21+ people?


There's a large sandbar at Little Horse Bottom with a bit of grass at the point. It will easily hold 21+ and it's only a half day or so from Sand Wash. Bugs are a little better there because it's in the middle of the river and there's almost no vegetation.

And you'll want to pull up on river right. River left is super muddy.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

Bugs, ha. The Deso Rig.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

We are going late August. Are bugs even a consideration then?


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Rick A said:


> Bugs, ha. The Deso Rig.


never get out of the boat. never get out of the boat.


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks rowingo and mikepart. Just got back online at the new house.

Mikepart, really looking forward to seeing you guys in August! Will miss you on Deso.

rowingo, I will PM you after Deso, and perhaps we can meet.
[email protected]


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

I just got off yesterday from a six day trip and I came out with only three mosquito bites. Annoying black flies were the worst of it at a couple camps. It was truly heaven.

We launch again on the 4th of July, and even though I had a great bug experience last week, we're prepared with a $20 Sandwash bug shelter on July 3rd. We're no dummies...it's Desolation in July.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

We got off Deso last week. Typical bug issues. Not all camps had mosquitoes but all camps had pesky non-biting gnats. I was found by only a couple deer flies. 

Most nights we set up the screenhouse which unfortunately reduces ventilation. 

All nights included a tent purge, that is, corner'em and kill'em before laying down to sleep. Worst tent purge was seventeen. To count'em as you kill'em should indicate how much I hate them bastards. Some people are intolerant and they seem to know which people and they have me pegged. Perhaps they play their own game of "corner'em", i.e. "let's get the guy that whimpering".


----------



## grant green (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got off this past Friday - my first trip. I didn't think the mosquitoes were that bad at all. Just a few bites here and there. I only used deet at the first camp site. The gnats were annoying in the eve, but seemed to go away when the sun set. The gray biting flies were out, but weren't too bad.


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

We just finished a June 13-June 19 trip, I was expecting the bugs to be terrible since the water was on the way down, but was pleasantly surprised. We rented a tent cabin at Sand Wash, but didn't need it for bugs at all, we slept outside on the trailer sans tent the night of put in, no problem. Some gnats the 1st couple days on the river, a few mosquitos, but I had mentally prepared for "Alaska or Everglades" levels of bugs, which I am delighted to say, never happened. Stiff upstream winds every day after 11am on the other hand.....


----------

